# JFileChooser erscheint im Applet nicht



## saxos1983 (14. Sep 2005)

Hi all

Ich habe gründlich das Forum durchsucht und einige Antworten auf mein Problem gefunden aber dennoch komme ich nicht weiter. Tut mir jetzt schon Leid, falls dieser Thread schon anderswo vorhanden sein sollte.

Habe ein Applet programmiert und darin sollte nach Betätigen eines Button eine JFileChooser Dialogbox aufgerufen werden.

Wenn ich mein Applet mit der Programmierumgebung eclipse starte so erscheint die Dialogbox einwandfrei. Schön und gut.

Wenn ich das Applet mit einem Browser öffne und den Button betätige passiert da gar nichts.

Das Applet ist lokal auf meinem Computer gespeichert und ich habe auch nicht vor, das Applet vom Netz aus zu starten. Irgendwie scheint dies, glaube ich jedenfalls, eine Sicherheitsvorkehrung des Browsers zu sein, dass die Dialogbox nicht erscheint, oder liege ich da falsch?
Habe in Bezug darauf was von Signaturen (in den FAQ) gelesen aber nicht genau begriffen um was es da geht. Auch das googlen hat mich nicht so richtig auf die richtige Lösung gebracht.

Habe leider noch sehr wenig Ahnung mit Java   und stosse somit schnell an meine Grenzen.

Ich danke Euch schon vielmals fürs Durchlesen und für Eure Hilfe.

Gruss
saxos1983


----------



## Beni (15. Sep 2005)

Ein Applet hat kein Zugriff auf das lokale Dateisystem (sonst könntest du ja "weiss-was-ich" alles kaputt machen...).

Vielleicht wäre eine Application (das Ding mit dem public static void main) besser geeignet?

Zu Signaturen: einfach das machen was L-ectron-X in der FAQ schreibt :wink:
Der Benutzer der das Applet lädt bekommt dann einen Dialog zu sehen, ob er dem Applet erweiterte Rechte geben will. Damit sind dann auch die Zugriffe wieder erlaubt.


----------



## saxos1983 (15. Sep 2005)

Hi Beni

Besten Dank für deine Antwort.

Den Bericht von L-ectron-X habe ich gelesen und bin tatsächlich einen Schritt näher gekommen. Musste zwar zuerst dass J2EE SDK installieren und habe gemerkt, dass es keine gute Idee war das JSE vorher zu deinstallieren  :roll: 

Naja, jedenfalls habe ich die *.bat Datei von L-ectron-X umgekrempelt und ausgeführt und das Ganze scheint zu funktionieren. Eine JAR Datei wurde angelegt. habe die *.html Seite schnell angepasst und als ich das Applet laden wollte kam der Hinweis wegen dem Zertifikat und ich habe akzeptiert (ich nehme mal an das ist gut so). Aber danach kam mein Applet nicht zum Vorschein, sondern da steht nur "Fehler beim Laden des Java-Applets"   

Noch als Zusatz: Beim Signieren der Klasse mit der Batchdatei kam währenddessen folgender Error 
_"Keytool-Fehler: java.lang.Exception: Schl³sselpaar wurde nicht erzeugt, Alias <Signer> ist bereits vorhanden."_

Habe überhaupt k.A. was das heissen soll.

Zudem habe ich noch eine ziemlich dumme Frage:



> Vielleicht wäre eine Application (das Ding mit dem public static void main) besser geeignet?



Diese Idee hatte ich auch. Nur, wie zum Teufel bringe ich die JApplet Klasse dazu, dass sie zu einer Stand Alone Applikation wird? Geht das? Ich kenne mich nur ein wenig mit Applets aus und das mit der static void main ist mir auch ein Begriff, aber wie soll dann die main Funktion mein gesamtes Applet User Interface aufrufen? Was passiert denn da mit der init() Funktion des Applets?
Ich möchte Euch nicht mit dieser Frage nerven aber ich blick da noch nicht ganz durch :bahnhof: 

Danke


----------



## saxos1983 (15. Sep 2005)

Himmer, A**** und Zwirn

Es funktioniert. Da ist mir wohl irgendwo ein Fehler in der *.bat Datei unterlaufen.
Zwar habe ich diesen Keytool-Fehler erneut erhalten, aber das Applet startetnun einwandfrei. Anscheinend hat mein vorheriges *.bat File nicht alle meine Klassen gepackt, weiss zwar nicht wieso aber jetzt hats geklappt.

Und der Browser lädt nun auch meine JFileChooser Dialogbox einwandfrei  :applaus:   

Nächstes Mal werde ich gründlicher googeln und die FAQ genauer durchlesen.

Nochmals Besten Dank.


----------

